

Google's Nexus 4 Wireless Charger now for sale - mbloom1915
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_4_wireless_charger&feature=email-display-wir_char-o&utm_source=email&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=wir_char&utm_content=o&gclid=CLC14Ijr-LUCFYbF4Aods2EAAA&gclsrc=ds

======
mbloom1915
purchased mine immediately following the email, maybe too soon...however
Google has a history of running out of their exclusive devices quickly

